# For everyone who is tired of being called an ambulance driver



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just an ambulance driver... amazing...

Standing in chest deep water,freezing rain falling and stinging as it hits the
exposed parts of my body. Holding her head above water to keep her from drowning until rescue could get there to cut her free---
BUT I'M JUST AN AMBULANCE DRIVER

comforting a 89 year old woman who just watch me and my partner cover the face of her husband of 64 years as he lay dead in their bathroom floor---
BUT I'M JUST AN AMBULANCE DRIVER

on scene at an mva with mom trapped upside down in her car and her dead sons body laying on top of her without a second thought for my own safety i crawl into the wreckage to take C-spine control and calm the frantic lady---
BUT I'M JUST AN AMBULANCE DRIVER

called away from my just prepared meal to respond to the middle of B.F.E to a house with no numbers,no porch light on,nobody waiting to signal us in and they :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: because we took too long only to find out the patient left P.O.V ten minutes ago...so we smile and walk away from the verbal lashing only because we are
JUST AMBULANCE DRIVERS

standing in the middle of the street at midnight on the wrong side of town trying to patch the holes and stop the bleeding of a 19 year old shooting victim with the occasional bullet wizzing past our heads we never break stride because this kids life is in our hands---
BUT I'M JUST AN AMBULNCE DRIVER

doing chest compressions on a 16 year old girl who decided this life was more than she could take.Her family screaming at us to help as though we are the ones who did this to her.Her lifeless body flailing about as the tube goes in and IV's being started, my arms and back burning from the pain of 30 minutes of CPR never once giving up, hoping she would make it through and over come whatever lead her to this bad decision----
BUT I'M JUST AN AMBULANCE DRIVER

death is all around me and still i go home to live my life
i get kicked,hit,spit on, bled on, puked on...
i look into the eyes of a lifeless child at 7am and by 8 am i'm holding my child a little tighter and they know nothing about what happened.
i have hundreds of hours of classroom time
years of in the field experience
i have challenged death and won
i've helped the helpless
i've neglected my family for yours
i find comfort in complete chaos
i eat cold meals if i eat at all
i work with no sleep for days at a time
i miss birthdays,holidays and school functions
i put myself in harms way for a total stranger on a daily basis

ALL BECAUSE I AM JUST AN AMBULANCE DRIVER

I AM AN AMBULANCE DRIVER!!! I DRIVE 90 MPH THROUGH CONJESTED TRAFFIC FULL OF PEOPLE WHO REFUSE TO YEILD RIGHT OF WAY WHILE MY PARTNER STANDS UNRESTRAINED IN THE BACK OF THIS SCREAMING LAND MISSLE SAVING YOUR LOVED ONES LIFE!! NEVER ONCE DOES HE QUESTION MY DRIVING HE KNOWS THAT AT THE END OF THIS SHIFT HE WILL GO HOME TO HIS FAMILY SAFELY BECAUSE I AM AN AMBULANCE DRIVER....


----------



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

By the way i found this online it is not an original piece by me


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2008)

You are "just" anything only if you perceive it that way. As for the rest of it, ever occupation and career has its negative. If the negatives are too much to handle, there's the door. Don't let it hit you on the way out.


----------



## lcbjr3000 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow I didnt post it to be a negative I just though it was a nice piece.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, it's a "poem" about someone complaining about the hardships (and, at least in the last paragraph about driving 90MPH, a complete idiot and a tool) and how he doesn't get the recognition that he "deserves" by being called an ambulance driver.


I'm sorry I'm not into the entire fire department style hero worship gig.


----------



## Onceamedic (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem with being called an ambulance driver has nothing to do with an unfulfilled need for hero worship.  The problem is public ignorance of the true function of EMS.  Because they don't understand what we do, they are placing themselves and the ones they love at risk.  They think Uncle Tom died of a heart attack, when in reality, Uncle Tom died of a treatable arrythmia that was unrecognized and untreated.  
With this lack of understanding, the public has no trouble supporting underutilized public service yet complain like crazy if someone wants a tax supported emergency response system.  Especially in rural areas, the privates want no part of it.  In our state at least, rural areas figure volunteer is better than nothing.  Basic training has been emasculated to the point that it doesn't discourage vollies....   I could go on and on..  but you get my point.  The self agrandizing nature of the poem may be offputting to the humble paramedic (is that an oxymoron  ?)  
While it might be more helpful to educate the general public on what paramedics know and can do and the education that they receive, sometimes they need to be hit on the head with some of the more gutwrenching aspects of the job.
Stay safe!


----------



## piranah (Feb 3, 2008)

how bout when im in the hospital doin clinicals and getting some information on a PT the mother asks "so what kind of student are you?" and i say(proudly) im in Emergency medicine im a EMT student and she says "wait, dont you just drive a truck"....its discouraging and it makes me feel like im "just a driver" ....its the lack of respect for what we do....thats all...by the way i love EMS and wouldnt have it any other way...^_^


----------



## rollingbones (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't sweat it.  God knows who you are and so does the FBI!!!  Since I'm a volunteer, I'm not even given an ambulance to drive!!!:sad:  I keep telling the Fire Department I want to drive the fire engine, but they won't let me.
I've been called a mutitude of misunderstood names over the years (many of which can't be repeated in mixed company).  The one title I always took pride in was simply being called a "medic".  Somehow that word encompasses it all, including "ambulance driver".  Once in my Air Force blue uniform at a Special Olympics meet, everyone thought I was a bus driver and wanted to know where I parked the bus.  Let them call you what they want, but you already know that when their business is flakey, the O2 sats are dwon while the pulse is up or they're bleeding all over the place they will in fact just plain "call you"!!!
BTW, I'm new here, but old to the business!!!  Happey to meet other "ambulance drivers"..cough,cough..B)


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Just An Ambulance Driver*

Yes at times I am an ambulance driver,other times I am a counseler for the person who is having mental problems the comforter of sick or injured children, the one doing cpr on someones loved one the one crawling into the wrecked car to try to save someones life,the one who gets out of bed at 0200 because somebody needs to get their meds filled, and so much more. But geuss what I chose to do this. So call me what you want you can rest easy thatwhen you need me I will be there and you will receive the best care I can give you because rgardless of what I am called I AM an EMT.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 4, 2008)

I just as often get called doctor as I am an ambulance driver.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 4, 2008)

ive stopped caring. it doesnt bother me anymore. i know what my job is, what my level of training is, and what my title is. call me whatever you like, just pay your bill so my company will have the money to pay me.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2008)

I also couldn't care less about what I am called. Gawd knows I've been called a lot of things!!! To expect anyone outside of the profession to know the difference between an 'ambulance driver, EMT-B, Paramedic' or any other of the half dozen or so different terms, titles and initials we use is an unreasonable expectation.  

The day I need any sort of external validation or respect from a patient or patient's family, ER Nurse/Doc, ALS provider, in order to feel good about what I do, is the day I hang up my BP cuff for good.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 4, 2008)

I have found the ones that get the most offended at being called "Ambulance Drivers" are the same ones who are the most insecure about their positions/skills/abilities.  They are also the ones who function barely above the "ambulance driver" level.  

Recently, one of my SO friends called one of our EMT's an "Ambulance Driver."  She came up out of her chair and began to express her indignance at being called that, and then her disbelief that I did not jump up next to her (I actually stay out of those battles).  When she finally took a breath, he simply stated, "Well when you present yourself in such a way, you cannot expect for people to view you in any other way."

I personally don't care.  Call me Medic, EMT, Ma'am, Ambulance Driver, Princess, or any other assorted names some of the patients like to hurl towards us.  It does not matter to me.  I am comfortable with myself and my position.  I don't have wear my skillset on my sleeve for the whole world to see.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 4, 2008)

There are a large assorment of names for EMTs, I get alot of them, im an EMT for my Universitys Emergency Medical Service. We dont get much respect (which kinda sucks cause were volunteers) but i think most of it is because half the called we get are for intoxicated kids. And if were showing up they are getting in trouble, and they think we are the ones that get them in trouble, When in fact its the campus safty services that dispact us. All we are there for is to make sure they are stable and safe, but we are usually greeted with some colorful language and even spiting in some cases, good times. God i love being an EMT


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate this, I'm on some sort of thread consolidation run this week....forgive me. 

This topic has been beaten to death on the forum already http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2753&highlight=ambulance+driver

By all means lets kill it again, but there were definitely some interesting thoughts expressed on this thread...and quite passionately I might add.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 5, 2008)

well i mean also you have to think about if you consider an ambulance driver to be an insult, i would consider it a compliment, it takes some skill to safely drive an ambulance, and hell without a driver, the  pt is good as dead if they need immediate help and no one to get them there.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2008)

Too many people assume that every Paramedic will work in a job with the same skill sets or job description as everyone else once they finish school.  Many assume all training and education are the same to prepare people for the paramedic job. Also, since there are other different titles that can be used besides Paramedic such as Advanced EMT, MICT or whatever others out the 48 U.S. certifications, it is difficult to say just one name fits all.  MedicPrincess nailed it with "the most offended at being called "Ambulance Drivers" are the same ones who are the most insecure about their positions/skills/abilities".

There are also many Paramedics that are working BLS trucks waiting for an ALS job.  There are FD Paramedics who got the certificate for a pay increase and have been on an engine without ever working as a Paramedic. 

Some Paramedics may work in a clinic and function like an LVN. The clinic may not have even a crash cart so 911 is called for all emergencies.  

They can also work as phlebotomists at hospitals or blood banks for good money and benefits with less stress.  Although those jobs may now require the Paramedic to get a Phlebotomy certificate which can be from 50 to 160 hours of additional training. 

There are those that have preferred to use their Paramedic certificate to get a job as an ER Technician where they may never intubate or run a code but have other opportunities to enhance their knowledge and skills or continue their education with a normal schedule. 

Some paramedics may choose other career options such as industrial, prisons, off shore, HBO centers etc.  These professionals will have a variety of skill sets and knowledge which may or many not be the "typical" Paramedic way of doing things.  

There are those paramedics who have expanded their original training and perform at an advanced level with advanced knowledge and skill sets. 

So one can be stereotyping and self limiting to the profession if assuming all paramedics are created equal and want to do the same thing.  There can be too many variations in the job.  If you are secure in your chosen line of work you can educate those you come in contact with about what you do.   If you are seen driving an ambulance and someone calls you an ambulance driver, get a life or a clue that is what they see you doing at that moment.  It also doesn't always have to be an EMT or Paramedic that is driving that ambulance in some areas of this country.  I'm sure a FF or LEO who is not EMTor EMT-P certified was driving by in the ambulance and got called a Paramedic by some citizen who couldn't see the patch from the sidewalk, the same insecure people would complain about that also. 

Last week, in one evening of prime time TV viewing, I saw 4 shows that featured a Paramedic charater including Ghost Whisperer, ER and Law and Order.  Good or bad the paramedic probably gets the most TV exposure of any health care professional including nurses.  This will include the dramas, reality shows and news.  Of course, if the news team screws up and calls a Paramedic an EMT or vice versa, someone is going to complain.  They try to find neutral terms and someone still complains.  EMS has made villians out of the public and news teams even though it is all of our titles that is at fault and not "ignorance" of the general public.   The job descriptions and titles may vary from state to state, county to county, city to city and sevice to service within each city.  The same for skill sets. One ALS service may RSI and intubate pediatrics. Another service may do neither. 

I could also include the number of career school ads for Paramedic training that I saw during my prime time TV viewing which were too numerous to county.   The L/S and heart pounding life as a paramedic who can place a life saving airway or shock a heart back to life drama can be all yours in just a few short months.  The next ad is the same school advertising their auto mechanic program which takes 2 years to complete.  

It is rather selfish of the paramedic to want the public to know "their" job description when very few paramedics themselves know very little about any other medical profession including nursing.   Most could not offer one bit of information about the education requirements, knowledge, job descriptions, job opportunities or licensing of the RN, OT, SLT, PT or RRT. Most don't know that the training of the CNA or Phlebotomist requires more hours than the EMT-B in most states.  The PCT can also be 700 hours in some states while the Paramedic is only 1000.  Massage Therapists are required to have more than 1000 hours in some states with a 2 year degree available to them.  You don't see any of these professionals portrayed as lead characters in their own TV dramas or even mentioned.  

The Paramedic is just one professional that makes up the healthcare team.  Most people don't know much about any medical profession including doctors until they need one.  They are too busy living their lives.  Most don't want to think about having a heart attack or MVC so they can meet a Paramedic.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not interested in the percetion of the public.  I educate the public as I go.  I am not offended by being called an ambulance driver.  I am definately not offended when i am called a doctor. 

Actually when I am called doctor, I take the time to explain the difference more then when I am referred to as a driver.  This is because they expect some sort of diagnosis that only a doctor with the benefit of blood tests and radiology could make.


----------



## Gen09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I absolutely love this. Not for a moment did I take it as a complaint from not being 'praised' as a hero. It's far from complaining about what we go through also. It's true about the society ignorance though. This dictates how the community doesn't really uderstand how and why EMS works. Like the FD. Most people think that firefighters only fight fire, but that's such a misconception. I love this. It may be an old post to this site, but it will never get old to me. Thanks.


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 8, 2009)

I still work part-time as a nurses aide on a med/surg floor (I cannot afford to quit that job, and my EMT job pays significantly less, and paramedic school is not free), and I am mistaken for all sorts of health care workers.  Doctor, Nurse, RT, even housekeeper, whoever the patient is expecting to see is who they think I am.  When I am on the ambulance I am what the patient expects as well, although as a basic I am pretty much the ambulance driver as the my paramedic partner runs 90% of our calls.  Often patients assume we are firefighters, last week we had a lady asked us, "Is it your turn to man the ambulance this week?  My son is a firefighter too, and hates it when he has to drive the ambulance".  Oh well.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 8, 2009)

I was once asked why I became an "ambulance driver" by a very attractive med student. I told her, "so that I can see your beautiful smile." I miss her, she was very eloquent and was a huge fan of KISS. She introduced me to hemminway. I don't get called "amulance driver" much at all.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 8, 2009)

the only time I care about being called an ambulance driver is by other members of the heath care industry.  that includes doctors in doctors offices, nurses, and (to some extent) other emergency responders.

the general public doesn't know better.  those that I mention above should


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 8, 2009)

I get a little miffed when everyone thing i'm Lab or RT when I'm pharmacy and almost everyone in the hospital except for a select few knows it.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 10, 2009)

Doesn't bother me at all if I'm called an ambulance driver. My job is the same regardless of what someone calls me.


----------



## WarDance (Oct 11, 2009)

My own mother calls me an ambulance driver......


----------

